# Driver Finder



## Solaris17 (Aug 13, 2011)

Very small program I made that direct links to the download page for many popular manufacturers. It beats manually searching the site. It doesnt need to be installed and takes up just over 1MB. It DOES require .net 4.0 

XP users, you are going to need atleast SP3 and .net 4


Stable: http://www.sudvd.net/Downloads/Driver Finder.exe

NIGHTLY BUILD: http://www.sudvd.net/Downloads/Beta/Driver Finder.exe

Fancy BUILD: http://www.sudvd.net/Downloads/Beta Fancy/Driver Finder.exe

The life and adventures of Driver Finder


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks, Solaris17... 'scribed!

I am going to definitely look at this and give feed back, as I think this might be a nice/helpful app for my tool kit.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 14, 2011)

"" Ello "" 
just tried it in xp pro sp3 got this message

"" to run this app you must first install net framework V4.0.030319 ""

thought you would appreciate the feedback


----------



## Mussels (Aug 14, 2011)

i thought this was about the spammy fake driver apps of the same/similar name. good to see a useful driver program for once.


You should add c-media to the audio, as lots of high end cards use their drivers.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 14, 2011)

@Sol

What do you mean by "isn't updating"?

Also...

Are the site links hardcoded in the utility? If so, it will break if the site moves the driver page(s).
I would make it so the user could edit the page links and also add buttons for additional links if they want to do so.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 14, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Are the site links hardcoded in the utility? If so, it will break if the site moves the driver page(s).
> I would make it so the user could edit the page links and also add buttons for additional links if they want to do so.



+1 and agree.

Each user could tweak the app to their needs, as each system/user has different needs/hardware, and this would go a long way to reducing clutter in the apps screen.
Maybe, an add, delete, and edit option, for the buttons, in a settings menu.


Also, under universal, Microsoft Hardware button/link might do.

This might be helpful for those hard to find drivers:  Microsoft®Update Catalog 

And, a TPU forum button?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 14, 2011)

Kreij said:


> @Sol
> 
> What do you mean by "isn't updating"?
> 
> ...



Well im trying to set it up to auto update and it publishes to my site fine. However when i start it up it doesnt detect the newer version on the server and theirfor doesnt update.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 14, 2011)

That's kind of difficult to answer without seeing the code that you are using to check for the new version. :/


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 14, 2011)

Kreij said:


> That's kind of difficult to answer without seeing the code that you are using to check for the new version. :/



im simply trying the update wizard using oneclick method.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 14, 2011)

I've never used that. Sorry.
In my app at work I check the version of the running assembly against the version out on the server.
I've had problems using the automatic stuff in VS, so I just coded my own because I grew tired of trying to get it to work the way I wanted. (shrug)


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks like a very good program, but I also have this issue:


dorsetknob said:


> "" Ello ""
> just tried it in xp pro sp3 got this message
> 
> "" to run this app you must first install net framework V4.0.030319 ""
> ...









I do have .NET 3.5 SP1 installed. I didn't see the need to install the 4.0 version. Although I had the idea that windows updates already had done that for me.  Seems like it didn't.
Anyway, could you please add a link for VIA chipsets (Hyperion divers) and another for SiS? Some people still use boards with those chipsets, including me lol. Oh, and ASRock as a manufaturer. Auzentech also seems to be missing from the Sound/Audio list.
Thanks. Keep up the good work. 

EDIT: VIA also makes tons of network chips.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 14, 2011)

ok guys thanks! im plugging away at your suggestions, custom edits will come at some point. I'll continue to work on the updating. im adding new manufacturers. I'll have a new version up in a few minutes. and all before lunch,


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 14, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> and all before lunch,


I already had mine.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 14, 2011)

Switching from WinForms to WPF would make things a lot easier for doing custom stuff with the UI.
Just ask ForGT90Concept how much fun we are having converting one of his apps to WPF.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 14, 2011)

Kreij said:


> Switching from WinForms to WPF would make things a lot easier for doing custom stuff with the UI.
> Just ask ForGT90Concept how much fun we are having converting one of his apps to WPF.



I wanted to see about trimming it down and just let each button call the same form, but if you want to browse more then one site that can get irritating.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 14, 2011)

Launch a WebBrowser control and have the buttons add tabs.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 14, 2011)

New version uploaded!




Kreij said:


> Launch a WebBrowser control and have the buttons add tabs.



you would need to guide me. this is my first time with VS im not sure were everything is. I was using code blocks before.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 14, 2011)

Have to go to work work a mid today  major UI work being done and hopefully getting updates to function new build probably tommarrow.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 16, 2011)

new version up. Enjoy


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 16, 2011)

nice little program i think i will try it out next time i need to find some driver easier than google


----------



## xbonez (Aug 16, 2011)

You could try having all the sitelinks in an AppConfig file. That way, you could ahve the user replace that file with the latest verion which you host on a web server


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 16, 2011)

Updated XP users shouldnt need to update to .net 4.0 please test.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 16, 2011)

New version is OK with Windows 7 64bit.
However, the "Bug Reports" button has no function... this is in both versions, 2.0.0.7 and 2.0.0.13.

And, don't know if you noticed, but the border around the window can be resized, however, the box with the tabbed data remains fixed... I know, I being picky.

Under Network/Wireless Tab, there could be others, like Cisco, Trendnet, Bigfoot Networks, etc.

Maybe, a external port tab for like USB drivers and such.  Or, RAID/IDE/ACHI drivers tab...

Wow, there is a lot when you think about it.

Thinking (this is dangerous for me to do) that, maybe, you might want to go to an alphabetic soulution?

Just some innyput.

Thanks for mentioning me in the credits.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 16, 2011)

95Viper said:


> New version is OK with Windows 7 64bit.
> However, the "Bug Reports" button has no function... this is in both versions, 2.0.0.7 and 2.0.0.13.
> 
> And, don't know if you noticed, but the border around the window can be resized, however, the box with the tabbed data remains fixed... I know, I being picky.
> ...



Love the feedback I live for it. The bug reports is a place holder I have to take care of some things server side. I'll implement the suggestions soon  if I don't give the fiancé attention I go to the dog house so coding has slowed. Thanks again


----------



## Meow9000 (Aug 16, 2011)

This one is going on my USB, Will save some valuable time when fixing someone's PC after a Format.

But I also have a suggestion, how about some visual cue for the sites. people will spot things quicker by the company logo usually.

For instance here is some quick mock-ups.


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 16, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> Updated XP users shouldnt need to update to .net 4.0 please test.


Nope. I'm still getting the same error.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 17, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Nope. I'm still getting the same error.



Thanks for the patience. I'll see what I can do. What build? I'm at work I'll see if I can get something out tonight or tommrrow around mid day.




Meow9000 said:


> This one is going on my USB, Will save some valuable time when fixing someone's PC after a Format.
> 
> But I also have a suggestion, how about some visual cue for the sites. people will spot things quicker by the company logo usually.
> 
> ...



Fantastic idea would you mind doing the pics for me? It would speed up the process.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 17, 2011)

What would you guys think of workstation type components? Tyan etc?


----------



## Meow9000 (Aug 17, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> Fantastic idea would you mind doing the pics for me? It would speed up the process.



No problem bud, You do a lot for the community so its the least I can do. 

I'll PM you in the next day or two after I do some designs so you can pick the one you think will fit best and I'll start work on them. I'll also do a Program Icon for you as well.


----------



## Jegergrim (Aug 17, 2011)

Great work so far, will definately be using this


----------



## Drone (Aug 17, 2011)

XP SP3 + .Net 4. Working good.

Shame there's no intel, broadcom and realtek in network tab.

Edit: and Asus under General tab would be nice.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Drone said:


> XP SP3 + .Net 4. Working good.
> 
> Shame there's no intel, broadcom and realtek in network tab.
> 
> Edit: and Asus under General tab would be nice.



Realtek is their? Intel is hard and so is asus their driver pages are universal you can select pc's or devices I didn't see the need to duplicate but I will if it will make you happy my apologies for an app 2 working days old isn't perfect yet


----------



## Drone (Aug 17, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> Realtek is their?


I've meant this page http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false but I see you don't want to duplicate. I agree.




Solaris17 said:


> Intel is hard and so is asus their driver pages are universal you can select pc's or devices I didn't see the need to duplicate



Yes you're right, I see. I didn't demand just suggest 



Also there's a typo in G*r*aphics/Video.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Drone said:


> I've meant this page http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...d=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false but I see you don't want to duplicate. I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks im working on it now. wait is that the DL for realtek that i have?

EDIT:nvm dont have realtek odd i must have missed it this version thanks.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 17, 2011)

updated and built. can be downloaded at the bottom of OP via the nightly build link. More to come too exausted got out of work several hours ago. tried to get as much requests done as possible. changelog included. too lazy to write in this post. alphabatized whole lists by hand 95vipers ocd is a huge douche bag.



enjoy. time for sleep eyes are bleeding.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 17, 2011)

""ello ""
more feedback
file version 2.0.0.13 downloaded 

same problem as my last post

"" to run this app you must first install net framework V4.0.030319 ""

OS = "XP-PRO SP3"


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 17, 2011)

unfortunetely i have tried and what seems to be the case is that in order to lower the version of .net required i need to rebuild from scratch. Which means that anyone that doesnt want to upgrade or has an illegal version of windows is going to be angry with me. because iv decided im just not going to rebuild it. I'll test out another option one more time. If it doesnt work then it just doesnt work.


----------



## erocker (Aug 17, 2011)

Good stuff Sol! True story, my mother found your utility at work through searching for a way to update her work computer.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 17, 2011)

erocker said:


> Good stuff Sol! True story, my mother found your utility at work through searching for a way to update her work computer.



holy shit thanks man!

nightly build updated.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 17, 2011)

final nightly is 2.0.0.21. I await feedback before i continue new sites for and or sections? UI changes bug reports etc. changelog is included and re organized. Nightly builds will include changes for the PUBLISHED version Stable build will ONLY be updated when it is considered a stable release. so the build numbers will be farther apart. read entire changelog please upto .21 as i have published several versions in the last few hours to get a good concept of what has changed.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 17, 2011)

Just a quickie.

Looking good!  I like the direction this is going.  

Just wondering, again with the wondering... Can you expand the window, so that the tabs are visible, without having to click the arrow buttons?

Oh and, I signed up over at your forum, just so I could bug you in multiple places.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 17, 2011)

ill make it wider when i get home i have to go to work now. but ill publish it early AM when i get out.


----------



## Meow9000 (Aug 17, 2011)

Well I started work earlier after some delay, stupid head cold. This is what I liked best out of the initial designs and I think it will do the job. I'll probably work on and off over the next several hours this evening when my eyes stop leaking!


----------



## Kreij (Aug 17, 2011)

You may want to move "RIVER" next to the "D".
It kind of gives the impression of "D River Finder".


----------



## Meow9000 (Aug 17, 2011)

Yea, I'm probably not going to have the text in the final revision. It was more of a experiment to see if it would work. But going under 128x128 it just looks awful.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks fantastic thanks for the help! I appreciate it. I work nights and long ones at that so it would take me weeks to do logos not to mention while cs5 is cool I only got it for dream weaver flash etc my field of expertise never really made it beyond paint.


----------



## Meow9000 (Aug 18, 2011)

Right, I have converted them to .ICO now in the 5 standard sizes and also left the original PNG in the zip file. Do you need any more specific file types?

And what would be the best way for me to send you the files.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 18, 2011)

Meow9000 said:


> Right, I have converted them to .ICO now in the 5 standard sizes and also left the original PNG in the zip file. Do you need any more specific file types?
> 
> And what would be the best way for me to send you the files.



You can email them to me solaris017@yahoo.com (thunderbird isnt set up yet for my site. just formatted)


Thanks again


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 18, 2011)

build uploaded 2.0.0.24 adjusted width so all tabs are shown and re organized buttons. added tabs changed number of tab rows. waiting for feedback, I already know 95viper will. hes on driver finder like salt on chips.

Also, if anyone could lead me in the right direction and explain to me how to do this id like to get updating to work. Something simple. download new EXE delete old w/e and how to implement it would be appreciated. I think this would make this process easier. Im just new to VS and this one click shit is useless.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2011)

PM w1zzy and ask for tips on updating? i dont think he'll mind helping so long as you get it approved as another one of TPU's apps


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 18, 2011)

I wish I knew how to write this stuff.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I wish I knew how to write this stuff.



saying things like that is how w1zzard started.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> saying things like that is how w1zzard started.



I'm not a clever man.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 18, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm not a clever man.



its paraphrasing, but when w1zz released ATItools early betas/alphas, he said something along the lines of 'go easy, i suck at programming'


just think of programming as trolling CPU's. you'll be fine.


----------



## Meow9000 (Aug 18, 2011)

Found a problem not with the program itself but the name, as stated by Mussles in the 3rd post. 

There's a program with the same name that's basically not very good judging by a quick Google search. It could be a problem if someone was to look for this one, but end up downloading that shoddy crap.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 18, 2011)

Mussels said:


> PM w1zzy and ask for tips on updating? i dont think he'll mind helping so long as you get it approved as another one of TPU's apps



its not a TPU app.



Meow9000 said:


> Found a problem not with the program itself but the name, as stated by Mussles in the 3rd post.
> 
> There's a program with the same name that's basically not very good judging by a quick Google search. It could be a problem if someone was to look for this one, but end up downloading that shoddy crap.



what do you suggest?

how about driver provider?

i did a google search and their doesnt seem to be any programs named that. it is some place in scotsdale arizona though.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 18, 2011)

new build


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 18, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> i did a google search and their doesnt seem to be any programs named that. it is some place in scotsdale arizona though.



My opinion (as, I have tried it and others, only to find it recommends old drivers)- It is another of the driver updating apps that never work worth a darn and sucks at it job.

DriverFinder Review

Quote from their site:


> DriverFinder automatically scans, downloads, and installs updated drivers for your PC. Many drivers may be obtained freely by manually visiting device manufacturer websites. Activate DriverFinder for only 29.95 USD for a year's access on up to 3 PCs.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 18, 2011)

95Viper said:


> My opinion (as, I have tried it and others, only to find it recommends old drivers)- It is another of the driver updating apps that never work worth a darn and sucks at it job.
> 
> DriverFinder Review
> 
> Quote from their site:



oh yes i know that, thats why I was suggesting Driver Provider. Couldnt find anything on that.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 18, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> oh yes i know that, thats why I was suggesting Driver Provider. Couldnt find anything on that.



Oops, mis-understood.  

The only thing on driver provider I found was a youtube video and the link in the video, at driverupdater.info, takes you to software called Easy Driver Updater. Note: This was after a quick search.

Do some feeler for names.  Let's have a contest!

Edit: mention contest and the thread gets peeps!


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 18, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> Thanks for the patience. I'll see what I can do. What build? I'm at work I'll see if I can get something out tonight or tommrrow around mid day.


I am sorry, what do you mean by build?


Solaris17 said:


> What would you guys think of workstation type components? Tyan etc?


If you could do it, it would be nice and could come in handy. Tyan, Supermicro, HP, DELL, Clevo/Eurocom laptops and I think I'm still missing a few.


Solaris17 said:


> unfortunetely i have tried and what seems to be the case is that in order to lower the version of .net required i need to rebuild from scratch. Which means that anyone that doesnt want to upgrade or has an illegal version of windows is going to be angry with me. because iv decided im just not going to rebuild it. I'll test out another option one more time. If it doesnt work then it just doesnt work.


I'm not angry at you.  lol. I'm actually going to install .NET 4.0 to continue to help you with this project.


Solaris17 said:


> new build


Still complains I don't have .NET 4.0 .


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 18, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Oops, mis-understood.
> 
> The only thing on driver provider I found was a youtube video and the link in the video, at driverupdater.info, takes you to software called Easy Driver Updater. Note: This was after a quick search.
> 
> ...



but i dont know what to do as a prize?


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 18, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> but i dont know what to do as a prize?


The prize could be appearing in the credits of the program.


----------



## Meow9000 (Aug 18, 2011)

"Provider" suggests your including or providing the drivers, where as what the program does is provide a "driver quick link" ultimately. 

Oh actually that could work,


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 18, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> but i dont know what to do as a prize?



Yoz haz a PM!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 19, 2011)

keep up the good work.


----------



## Derek12 (Aug 19, 2011)

Very nice! though I saw one bug (maybe) xDD

The Gigabyte button only goes to the motherboard's section, the correct link would be http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/download-center.aspx

the rest of buttons seem to be fine.

Many thanks


----------



## Meow9000 (Aug 19, 2011)

Probably because it was on the Motherboard Tab *wink*

Edit: Probably best to add the links to the GPU and peripheral pages in the next revision


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 19, 2011)

Meow9000 said:


> Probably because it was on the Motherboard Tab *wink*
> 
> Edit: Probably best to add the links to the GPU and peripheral pages in the next revision



why? I have an nvidia and ATI button for that?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 19, 2011)

new nightly is up. I will probably make this or .27 .28 a stable release.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 19, 2011)

It would be nice if the graphics section would have subdivisions:
GPU (Ati/Nvidia/Sis)
Manufacters (Saphire/Xfx/Palit/Asus/....)


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 19, 2011)

but why? you need drivers for your nvidia card you go to nvidia. the issue I am having is that I want to keep duplicates to a minimum. And unnecessarys out all together. if nvidias and AMDs drivers are universal then why do i want to create a link to each manufacturers driver page?

if I get a good argument to either of the above arguments I will think about adding them. and let it be publicly noted meow9000 is doing the art, he is making company "buttons" I feel bad enough as it is doing nightly builds and putting more numbers to what he already has to do. Why would I want to create more work for him than is necissary?


----------



## Meow9000 (Aug 19, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> why? I have an nvidia and ATI button for that?



Yea, your correct there. There's no need as GPU drivers are universal no matter what the company.


----------



## GSquadron (Aug 19, 2011)

But there are people who just know the manufacturer
Anyway good luck


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 19, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> But there are people who just know the manufacturer
> Anyway good luck



if thats the case Then their is a problem I cant fix. And that is that some manufacturers make cards for both companies.

EDIT: nvm found a fix for this problem. will edit build.


----------



## Derek12 (Aug 19, 2011)

Adding a back and forward buttons in the windows would be nice


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 19, 2011)

Or you can just dump the device manager info, recreate a similar tree, and search drivers based on HID, create a database of drivers and search for ID, match OS if you want support for multiple OSes, you're done. All you have to do is update the damn database all the time.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 20, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> Adding a back and forward buttons in the windows would be nice



And so shall it be done.


----------



## Kreij (Aug 20, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Or you can just dump the device manager info, recreate a similar tree, and search drivers based on HID, create a database of drivers and search for ID, match OS if you want support for multiple OSes, you're done. All you have to do is update the damn database all the time.



That would be great for system management, but not really helpful if you want to use the app to find driver files for hardware not on your system.

I would dynamically generate the buttons on the form based on a structure (vendor names, category keywords and links) that pulls information from the server. You still would only have to update the server that way.

Something like ...

```
public struct Locator
{
    public string Category; // networking, video etc.
    public string URL;
}

public struct Vendor
{
    public string Name; // Asus, 3Com, etc.
    public List<Locator> Locators; // a list of type locator above
}

private List<Vendor> VendorList = new List<Vendor>();
```

Traverse the VendorList for each TabPage and dynamically create a button for each vendor who has a locator that matches the TapPage Keyword. (ie. networking).
Lists are fast and efficient and would allow for sorting, filtering, adding removing, etc.
It would also mean you could reuse all resources needed for a specific vendor (ie. Button art).

There are, of course, many ways to accomplish this if you are not a fan of Lists.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 20, 2011)

new nightly is up. Addressing vanilla users and not knowing what parts they have.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 23, 2011)

Looking good... 

Keep up the good work, Solaris17.


----------



## Meow9000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Just to let you know that I have not forgotten. I spent most the weekend in Bed with the Flu/Virus and felt half dead. But I'm going to get everything done by the weekend pending a meteor does not strike my flat or anything unforeseen.


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 24, 2011)

If you need a collection of OEM logos, let me know.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't mean to slow the updates iv been very busy, but I'll be starting again soon. I'll even attempt to make it pretty


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 25, 2011)

Take your time, there's no deadline.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 29, 2011)

New version up. Updating is fixed.


----------



## Meow9000 (Aug 29, 2011)

Finishing up on my end now. I'll get some sleep then in the morning make sure I've done them all and have them in your inbox shortly after that.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 29, 2011)

cool beans man looking forward too it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 29, 2011)

can anyone point me in the direction of allowing custom menu items that open a web control?


----------



## Meow9000 (Aug 30, 2011)

They are coming honestly, I ran into a problem looking over them this morning. Some of them are bigger then others because of the general size of the original logo, so i have to re-size them one by one to make sure they look decent.

But i also quickly made a mockup of what it could look like once done. As always if anyone spots anything that can be done different i welcome suggestions.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 30, 2011)

Beautiful man thanks for all the help I'm sorry their are so many to do.


----------



## Altered (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice tool.  This is a great idea.  

Just suggesting motherboards I didn't see.

*Biostar*, http://www.biostar-usa.com/app/en-us/support/download.php
*Jetway*, http://www.jetway.com.tw/jw/download.asp
*ECS*,  http://www.ecsusa.com/ECSWebSite/Downloads/Downloads_list.aspx?MenuID=61&LanID=0
*Foxconn*, http://www.foxconnsupport.com/download.aspx
*Sapphire*, http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/?cid=2&psn=000102&lid=1
*Zotac*, http://www.zotacusa.com/downloads

You can get the ECS logo here http://www.ecsusa.com/ECSWebSite/Do....aspx?menuid=87&TYPEID=1&childid=M_60&LanID=0
I didnt see the other logos available from the other mfgs.

Under the "Useful Software" Possibly add :

*GPUZ* http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/
*CPUZ* http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/cpu-z.html
*Memtest86+* http://www.memtest.org/#downiso
*WPrime* http://www.wprime.net/Download/
*MaxxPI²* http://www.maxxpi.net/pages/downloads.php
*3DMark 06* http://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/3dmark06/download/
*3DMark 11* http://www.3dmark.com/3dmark11/download/
*3DMark Vantage* http://www.3dmark.com/3dmarkvantage/download/
*HDTune* http://www.hdtune.com/download.html
*RBE* http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/1962/TechPowerUp_Radeon_Bios_Editor_v1.28.html


Not sure if you were already working on adding these or not. I am sure I have missed some as well. 
I just quickly ran through 4 pages, I hadnt seen this thread, and didnt see mention of these.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 30, 2011)

Useful software is staying we're it is. This isn't an enthusiast tool. All of that sruff is third party and not required by windows at all.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Aug 30, 2011)

Is there any intent to have this tool scan your hardware and direct you to what you need or install it for you?


----------



## Derek12 (Aug 30, 2011)

brandonwh64 said:


> Is there any intent to have this tool scan your hardware and direct you to what you need or install it for you?



It has Belarc advisor linked


----------



## animal007uk (Aug 30, 2011)

Altered said:


> Nice tool.  This is a great idea.
> 
> Just suggesting motherboards I didn't see.
> 
> ...



Adding extra things like this defeats the object of a driver finder and while it could be usefull i personly think it just adds uneeded software in a program like this.


----------



## _JP_ (Aug 30, 2011)

Meow9000 said:


> They are coming honestly, I ran into a problem looking over them this morning. Some of them are bigger then others because of the general size of the original logo, so i have to re-size them one by one to make sure they look decent.


I have some OEM logos that are all the same size. I could save you some work. PM me if you need them. What size are you using?


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 30, 2011)

Added those mobo manufacturers


----------



## Altered (Aug 30, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> Useful software is staying we're it is. This isn't an enthusiast tool. All of that sruff is third party and not required by windows at all.



I guess I missed the point of that "useful software" tab. I apologize for misunderstanding that tab. I was just offering suggestions. Didn't intend to derail from the project. Carry on...


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 30, 2011)

Altered said:


> I guess I missed the point of that "useful software" tab. I apologize for misunderstanding that tab. I was just offering suggestions. Didn't intend to derail from the project. Carry on...



no no your fine.

infact new version up. 

latest stable link is in the op


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 6, 2011)

sorry guys trouble with the internet my line kept messing up i couldnt fix it turned out after like 7 visits the line was bad to my house. we are back up though and i will be finishing this for ya

but ill need some help from my logo friends


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 7, 2011)

what would people think about home page manufacturer links? like "oh i was finding my sound card driver then relaized i should buy a new one were too look?" links to the home page and then links to places like newegg tiger direct etc? or is that too sell out ish?


----------



## Hayder_Master (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey solaris my dear friend, great work


----------



## _JP_ (Oct 9, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> what would people think about home page manufacturer links? like "oh i was finding my sound card driver then relaized i should buy a new one were too look?" links to the home page and then links to places like newegg tiger direct etc? or is that too sell out ish?


Uhm, I think that there isn't much need for that. I mean, most people already have their favorite stores where they deposit their trust, others seek advice from friends and the rest resorts to places like TPU (where they might end up with a whole new PC ).
Also, that would useful if one already had a price range in mind, or a brand. But the program already lists all manufacturers, so that's done.
/My2cents


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 9, 2011)

How much do I have to donate to make it on the TPU members list under the About tab?


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 9, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> sorry guys trouble with the internet my line kept messing up i couldnt fix it turned out after like 7 visits the line was bad to my house. we are back up though and i will be finishing this for ya
> 
> but ill need some help from my logo friends



Glad you are back up and webbing again!



Solaris17 said:


> what would people think about home page manufacturer links? like "oh i was finding my sound card driver then relaized i should buy a new one were too look?" links to the home page and then links to places like newegg tiger direct etc? or is that too sell out ish?



Just my opinion... but, I believe that would be to much-ish. Is much-ish a real word.



mlee49 said:


> How much do I have to donate to make it on the TPU members list under the About tab?



Until, your fingers bleed and paypal bans you!


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 9, 2011)

wow nice
btw will it out in portable version?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 11, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> How much do I have to donate to make it on the TPU members list under the About tab?



To the above w/e you wish.

To the last post it's stand alone and doesn't install reg entries etc. unless you mean you'd like me to include the .net files it needs, your talking about running off USB right?

and too anybody that ever wants to help me or support me on any project. you could donate an idea help 50 cents, doesnt matter,

but secretly im in the market for this.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000EOOU6M/?tag=tec06d-20


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 24, 2011)

*Merry X-mas!*

Ho ho ho! and a friendly bump.
Christmas is here! 
Just my part of the contribution. I got the time to look for the logos I said I had.
I have no idea which ones Meow9000 already has provided, I'm not trying to go over his work, just helping out. 
Hoping this will contribute for another release.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 25, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Ho ho ho! and a friendly bump.
> Christmas is here!
> Just my part of the contribution. I got the time to look for the logos I said I had.
> I have no idea which ones Meow9000 already has provided, I'm not trying to go over his work, just helping out.
> Hoping this will contribute for another release.



Thanks it sure will! My site is undergoing a revamp but the download DB will probably be up first you bet though that this project is not dead! Iv been busy with other things atm. I made a netflix app because im tired of having a browser open and then I made the cpu process monitor app and then I made the CPU stress test app. THEN I made the app to fix manipulated host files NOT TO MENTION I still need to finish the SUDVD which will be a year late but 2011 was my programming gift of giving and now its time to go back and revise in 2012 now that they are all on the plate and had time to have face time.

Thanks to the entire TPU community for finding them useful and providing feedback. I only try to make peoples lives easier and I hope to continue doing that one ciggarete at a time.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 25, 2011)

Long time no talk bud! Hurry up and get your site up and running so i can download this utility!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 25, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Long time no talk bud! Hurry up and get your site up and running so i can download this utility!



I will!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 26, 2011)

Converting the logos to proper size.












Making some headway


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 26, 2011)

Is www.solarisutilitydvd.com down for maintenance? or??

Ohh....sorry......just read there is a revamp ....


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2011)

OP updated

im missing a bunch of logos JP help! I can make a list. I used all I could from the pack and I will add the corresponding manufacturers for the ones I didnt use. but 3.0 is in beta officially, beat the shit out of it. If anyone has an original 2.0 exe i would like it please. I over wrote mine by mistake.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2011)

3.0.5 is up and will most likely be my final nightly build. After about 2 and 1/2 hours of daft punk I added a STUPID amount of manufacturers and pictures to this one. Some are still missing but im sick and I dont feel that great and almost out of ciggs. So it simply aint happening until one or all conditions prior are rectified.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 27, 2011)

So we can't download this right now? I get this when I click the link in the op.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2011)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> So we can't download this right now? I get this when I click the link in the op.
> 
> http://i865.photobucket.com/albums/ab220/gsdewd/untitled-1.jpg



nightly build. stable isnt up.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2011)

3.0.6 up more pics 200kb lighter.

But this is seriously it now. I need to sleep goodnight TPU fight with it a little and as always feedback is welcome I'm making it for you YES YOU after all.

As always betas are available via the "Beta" button under "File" stable is non existent since i accidentally overwrote version 2.0. Of course if you dont have it or dont want to open it the newest version (nightly) is available in the OP under "nightly Build". Make sure to check back as I do multiple builds per day and their will always be a nightly. I will keep the thread updated with version numbers if your unsure. If al else fails look at when I was last active. Thats when development stopped for the day.


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 27, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> non existent since i accidentally overwrote version 2.0



I have version 2.0.0.7 dated 8/16/2011, if, that is any help.

View attachment Driver Finder.zip


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2011)

Starting early today. I should have all logos implemented and done in a few hours. At which point ill need some feed back new manufacturers all sorts of stuff. This needs to be worthy enough to put on thumb drives.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2011)

well its been a few hours.

All pictures are now in place. I added a few manufacturers. DL via nightly build in OP this will probably make it to stable.


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 27, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> JP help!


Sorry Solaris.  I've been kinda busy trying to get stuff done in the house, before work starts again. I'll check for more logos in the meantime.


EDIT: Yeah, now I saw you post/update. Guess I'm not needed for that now. :\ 
But, great work, I'm going to test it.
If you're sick, take long breaks. I hate working when I'm sick.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2011)

The stable is up. just clock update instead of beta. Im still taking bugs etc. but this seems to work fine on my end and iv made all the adjustments needed for a final.


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 27, 2011)

Working fine here. Looks great too.
I have one question. What is the size you use for the images in the buttons?
I figured I could do the resizing myself to ease up your workload.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Working fine here. Looks great too.
> I have one question. What is the size you use for the images in the buttons?
> I figured I could do the resizing myself to ease up your workload.



75x25 though 70x20 might be easier as 75x25 is the size of the button itself.

I appreciate the help. I attached the 75x25 icons I already have and what is currently in use by the program below.


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 27, 2011)

Alright, so 70x20 is the size to set for the buttons.
I'll get to it.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Alright, so 70x20 is the size to set for the buttons.
> I'll get to it.



Once again I appreciate it. we should colaborate more Im thinking we should get input from the forum to what manufacturers we need that way we are applying and resizing many at once instead of editing and building everyday.


EDIT:: rewrote OP to reflect current state of the project. Thanks for all the help TPU i hope it assists you!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 27, 2011)

Clicking on the manufacturers brings up a new window that tells me page cant be displayed.

And "Work Station" and "Mother Boards" are not two separate words.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Clicking on the manufacturers brings up a new window that tells me page cant be displayed.
> 
> And "Work Station" and "Mother Boards" are not two separate words.



Manufacturers? All of them under what tab?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 27, 2011)

All of them under every tab.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 27, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> All of them under every tab.



wut? say page not found? I dont see anything that looks like it should cause a problem? are you using the release? .0.9? try allowing it via firewall?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/111227/driver finder.png



in internet options via CP under the connections tab and the LAN button is automatically deect settings checked? if not try and if proxy is checked uncheck it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 28, 2011)

Automatically detect settings is check and proxy box is unchecked by default in the LAN settings.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Automatically detect settings is check and proxy box is unchecked by default in the LAN settings.



well shit. 

Do you have 

flash (IE type seperate installer)
Java
and/or
Silverlight installed and updated?


Can anyone else confirm this problem? I fell ya crash im tearing my hair out attempting to fix this but im not getting anyware fast honestly.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 28, 2011)

I have 11,1,102,55 installed according to adobes website.

I have file hippo's update checker installed and even with Flash, Java, and Silverlight, nothing is popping up. All of them are x64 too. Not sure if that would make a difference.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I have 11,1,102,55 installed according to adobes website.
> 
> I have file hippo's update checker installed and even with Flash, Java, and Silverlight, nothing is popping up. All of them are x64 too. Not sure if that would make a difference.



can you fo to http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/otherversions/ and download the 32version of flash for IE?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 28, 2011)

I could but it said that the 32 bit flash is included with the 64 bit.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I could but it said that the 32 bit flash is included with the 64 bit.



If you downloaded flash x64 and selected other browser when you did it you may have the version for chrome safari firefox and its included 32bit version, however IE requires a diffirent version of flash. if you use IE and downloaded the x64 version and specified internet explorer when you downloaded it you have it for sure. But if you didnt you dont have the activeX control thats required.

EDIT::do the older versions 2.0 work for you?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 28, 2011)

Just installed flash for 32 bit IE and its a no go.

I have:

Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 11 ActiveX 64-bit
Adobe Flash Player 11 Plugin 64-bit

In Control Panel. I will look into version 2.0.

Edit:


95Viper said:


> I have version 2.0.0.7 dated 8/16/2011, if, that is any help.
> 
> View attachment 44894



Seems to work.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Just installed flash for 32 bit IE and its a no go.
> 
> I have:
> 
> ...



damn sorry for the trouble. I assume your using the latest stable? im looking into it but in all honesty I dont understand I changed nothing from 2.0 other then making it look pretty. every change to the code I made should be non consequential I didnt modify how to look for a site at all.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 28, 2011)

I will redownload it then and see if that does anything.

Edit: That is the strangest thing. Redownloaded it and now it works. Not really sure what was going on there.

Sorry to make you go through all this trouble man.  

Thanks for this awesome utility!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I will redownload it then and see if that does anything.



grab the latest nightly. and try the abit button. If it yells at you please take a SS try the "Beta" button on the version you have I want to see if it will try to connect.


EDIT:: hahaha omg well thats good. No im sorry I made you do all that shit. As long as it works now. It was probably my fault anyway. I have a bad habit of uploading builds during peak internet time. which means that you may have downloaded a build while i was overwriting it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 28, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> grab the latest nightly. and try the abit button. If it yells at you please take a SS try the "Beta" button on the version you have I want to see if it will try to connect.
> 
> 
> EDIT:: hahaha omg well thats good. No im sorry I made you do all that shit. As long as it works now. It was probably my fault anyway. I have a bad habit of uploading builds during peak internet time. which means that you may have downloaded a build while i was overwriting it.



Well if you updated the build around 4:30PM central time then it may have been your fault!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Well if you updated the build around 4:30PM central time then it may have been your fault!



Its a possibility!

I added a connection test under help in a beta i just uploaded. This will test for connection and various other dependencies like flash and java with a small html page I just made that has some java code and calls a quick flash movie i knocked up. Should anything like this happen again it should also display an error telling you whats wrong.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2011)

What do people think of adding an "Enthusiast" tab that has links to things like GPU-z aqua mark 3dmark etc?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 28, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> What do people think of adding an "Enthusiast" tab that has links to things like GPU-z aqua mark 3dmark etc?



Do eet.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Do eet.



I updated the Connection Test page. It should now test.


Connection
Java
Flash
Silverlight


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Dec 28, 2011)

Works great for me Solaris17, even the abit page. Nice work!!! Now this will make it easier when I buy new hardware (which I have been doing a very unusual and extremely high load of the last few months) to download the latest drivers and such. Thank-you.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2011)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Works great for me Solaris17, even the abit page. Nice work!!! Now this will make it easier when I buy new hardware (which I have been doing a very unusual and extremely high load of the last few months) to download the latest drivers and such. Thank-you.



Glad to help


nightly updated with preliminary tools/Enthusiast tabs need ideas help me fill in the blanks guys!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 28, 2011)

How about a tab that gives me a "happy ending"?


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> How about a tab that gives me a "happy ending"?



Well I just finished another nightly with an expanded list but the buttons are still dead. fixed the change log and fixed the build number so people watching are on track. Ill see what I can do about the happy ending. Keep throwing me ideas. This might be my last nightly. I might keep building but I probably wont upload until tommarrow.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2011)

TPU isnt ready.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Dec 28, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> Well I just finished another nightly with an expanded list but the buttons are still dead. fixed the change log and fixed the build number so people watching are on track. Ill see what I can do about the happy ending. Keep throwing me ideas. This might be my last nightly. I might keep building but I probably wont upload until tommarrow.



Kinky!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2011)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Kinky!



lol, what do people think about a transparent version? It will model your aero color and settings. XP users probably wont be happy with me. But as long as it works right? which BTW I would probably need testing from my XP users to make sure the program works even though they wont get transparency.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2011)

New build up and OP updated. Fancy now available to anyone using win vista 7 or 8. XP users welcome but i doubt it will work. Normal and fancy builds have been updated to compliment each other via updates.

As of this post Beta build numbers are 3.0.0.11


----------



## mediasorcerer (Dec 28, 2011)

nifty program solaris-thankyou.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2011)

mediasorcerer said:


> nifty program solaris-thankyou.



thanks man your welcome


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 28, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> Once again I appreciate it. we should colaborate more Im thinking we should get input from the forum to what manufacturers we need that way we are applying and resizing many at once instead of editing and building everyday.


Sure, if you think it will help work-flow. Also, having a new build every few hours is bound to cause some havoc in file management, as well as not giving you any time to rest. 


Solaris17 said:


> What do people think of adding an "Enthusiast" tab that has links to things like GPU-z aqua mark 3dmark etc?


Sounds good.


Solaris17 said:


> lol, what do people think about a transparent version? It will model your aero color and settings. XP users probably wont be happy with me. But as long as it works right? which BTW I would probably need testing from my XP users to make sure the program works even though they wont get transparency.





Solaris17 said:


> New build up and OP updated. Fancy now available to anyone using win vista 7 or 8. XP users welcome but i doubt it will work. Normal and fancy builds have been updated to compliment each other via updates.
> 
> As of this post Beta build numbers are 3.0.0.11


It's a good design feature. Users will be happy, I suppose, gives the program a more modern look and will make the program blend with windows, acting as a trust factor (compatibility with the OS), I think. 
I'm not using Aero in Win7 and have WinXP. On with the testing!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 28, 2011)

I Love you Solaris


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 28, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Sure, if you think it will help work-flow. Also, having a new build every few hours is bound to cause some havoc in file management, as well as not giving you any time to rest.
> 
> Sounds good.
> 
> ...



ughhh need coffee then more programming.


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 28, 2011)

Driver Finder 3.0.0.11 Fancy version on Windows 7 w/Aero off.






The connection test on the 3.0.0.11 works fine on Windows 7.
Going to test them on Windows XP now.

EDIT:
Fancy version does not start on XP. 
This pops up:




Vanilla version works fine.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> Driver Finder 3.0.0.11 Fancy version on Windows 7 w/Aero off.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111228/driver_finder_fancy_on_win7_non_aero.png
> 
> ...



well that works right. In all honesty I made that error dialog so I had a sneaking suspision. I just wasnt sure if it would load with the normal theme settings. Not sure why that doesnt work.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 29, 2011)

new beta up 3.0.0.12 (you will always be able to download the new version by hitting the respective keys (Update/Beta etc) in the program itself.)

Fancy not updated (wont be until majority of changes to vanilla are done)






comments/suggestions always welcome and sought after.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 30, 2011)

3.0.0.13 up






getting their.


----------



## _JP_ (Dec 30, 2011)

Looking good.
I was thinking how to do the logos for the apps on that tab. I see you have solved that already.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 30, 2011)

Since this is purely a list of URLs and doesn't seem to do anything fancy. Why isn't it web based instead? It would not require .NET that way. And why target .NET 4? Also, the link to .NET 4 is pointless as it is a requirement in the first place. You're offering a chicken/egg problem. I require your tool to download .NET 4, but I require .NET 4 to start your tool.

In addition, don't create 100+ forms. Create a single one, as they are all identical.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 31, 2011)

thanks ill look into it.


----------

